# costs



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

I was wrong about the cost of my surgery. THis is a follow up to a previous thread.

before insurance, the hospital was $33,400
the dr. was $6000

thank GOD for insurance


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't know what my surgery cost but like you Bruce, I count insurance as one of my greatest blessings and my heart goes out to anyone who has to finance thyroid treatment out-of-pocket. We've been with the same insurance company for 45 years and they have seen us through two open-heart surgeries and then my thyroid surgery.


----------



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

So glad you posted this! Just under 2 weeks out from my TT and still waiting on my explanation of benefits from my ins. co. DH and I were talking last night about the whole not knowing aspect of the billing....Well, at least as long as the ins. doesn't deny it (which I see no reason they would) we'll hit our deductible before my employer's first fiscal quarter is even over.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Brucergoldberg said:


> I was wrong about the cost of my surgery. THis is a follow up to a previous thread.
> 
> before insurance, the hospital was $33,400
> the dr. was $6000
> ...


Good to hear from an old friend! Yikes!!! That could knock your socks right off your feet>

How are you??? Tell us, tell us!


----------



## nodakmom (Oct 15, 2011)

I remember trying to figure mine all out too, and I can't remember exactly what I figured but I think it was somewhere around $15k-20k for all of it. We have double insurance so I paid 0 out of pocket since I'd met the deductible already. I know you didn't have RAI but I remember watching for the EOB for that little radioactive pill, it was something like $1700.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Many years ago my husband went to the hospital as an outpatient for a heart catherization procedure. The result nearly caused the cardiologist to have a heart attack - Paul's heart had been malformed since birth (he only had one coronary artery) plus he had 4 blockages. He made a very quick trip from outpatient to ICU and had open heart surgery early the next morning.

Our insurance has always had a stipulation that the company had to be notified prior to any major surgery and I knew that. I was all but in shock myself but I went to the hospital admitting office and told them about the insurance rule and the woman assured me she knew all about it and would take care of it. She didn't!

Paul was hospitalized for over a week and the day we came home I picked-up the mail and there was a letter from Blue Cross saying they would not cover the surgery.

I didn't dare tell Paul what I knew - I was afraid the shock would kill him.

I did manage sometime that day to call our insurance agent and tell him what had happened and he assured me everything would be taken care of but it was a long, lonesome wait until I knew everything would be O.K.


----------



## nodakmom (Oct 15, 2011)

oh my gosh IDC, I'm impressed you didn't go give that lady a shock of her life. Should have thrown the bill at her and said "you pay." lol


----------



## polly (Oct 29, 2010)

You are right Bruce.....Thank GOD for our insurance. Break down of my TT below. Out of pocket for me was $133.00.

HOSPITAL- 44,164.90
ANESTHESIA - 1200.00
SURGERY - 2,727.00
LAB-PATHOLOGY - 466.00

Hope everyone is doing well. I'm 3 weeks and 3 days post surgery and doing great! Probably should have done this much sooner, but not going to say that to my hubby : )


----------



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

polly said:


> You are right Bruce.....Thank GOD for our insurance. Break down of my TT below. Out of pocket for me was $133.00.
> 
> HOSPITAL- 44,164.90
> ANESTHESIA - 1200.00
> ...


Other than your hosp. charge, that doesn't sound too bad. I've only gotten explanations of benefits for my pre-surg radiology and anesthesia, and the radiology/blood work was about 1500, with the anesthesia being over 3K. Nice insurance though! - I'd love to only have to pay 133 for my TT. (Hubs and I have a 5400 ded. before co. pays 80/20 ) I'm hoping I luck out and hit the out of pocket max before my RAI, at least. I know it'll probably be nothing compared to the total surg. bill, but hey, if I can get a $1700 pill for free, that'll work for me.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> HOSPITAL- 44,164.90


That is outrageous! Was this at a private for profit hospital?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

It does sound rather outrageous...how long were you in the hospital?


----------

